# Conservationist



## joanamcbarata

Olá a todos,

Estou aqui com uma dúvida:

Na frase: "... and for two years very angry conservationists have been fighting to stop it.".

Sendo que o contexto é relacionado com o envio de elefantes que viviam num país (em cativeiro, mas não num zoológico) para um zoológico doutro país, será correcto traduzir "conservationist" por "ambientalistas"?

Eu preferia algo como "defensores dos direitos dos animais", mas estou muito limitada pelo espaço e era óptimo poder passar de 5 palavras a uma.

A minha questão é se o termo "ambientalistas" se aplicará só ao ambiente no sentido de protecção de mares e espaços verdes ou podemos considerar que as questões relacionadas com os animais também entram nessa definição.

Obrigada,

Joana


----------



## Carfer

O termo '_ambientalista_' é relativamente novo em Portugal, mas tenho-o visto usado num sentido bastante abrangente, englobando também a protecção dos animais (e da natureza em geral, bem entendido). De resto, também '_conservacionista'_ já começa a fazer carreira, se bem que, dada a novidade, qualquer dos termos tenha ainda um significado um tanto indefinido.


----------



## joanamcbarata

Muito obrigada pela sua opinião, Carfer.

O termo "ambientalista" deve ser tão "relativamente novo" como eu  , porque me parece tão comum que até fiquei surpreendida por não o encontrar no dicionário - problemas próprios da idade, que se tendem a resolver como tempo... 

Já  "conservacionista" me parece muito forçado, se bem que nas definições da palavra inglesa que encontrei em algumas fontes constavam referências específicas à luta pela protecção de espécies em vias de extinção, enquanto as definições de "ecologist" ou "environmentalist" são muito mais genéricas.

Parece-me que teoricamente "ambientalista" engloba também os animais, que fazem parte da natureza, só que a ideia que me vem à cabeça quando ouço a palavra é mais a luta contra a poluição do que propriamente a defesa dos animais.

Na falta de uma definição oficial, gostava de ouvir mais opiniões.

Obrigada.


----------



## Carfer

joanamcbarata said:


> O termo "ambientalista" deve ser tão "relativamente novo" como eu  , porque me parece tão comum que até fiquei surpreendida por não o encontrar no dicionário - problemas próprios da idade, que se tendem a resolver como tempo...


 
Pois, é por isso que volta e meia me apercebo de quão _'relativamente velho_' eu sou, Joana. Quem me dera os meus 27 anos!


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

E que tal "activistas"? Muito genericamente? Pelo contexto percebe-se logo que é de direitos dos animais. Por exemplo a Greenpeace refere muitas vezes os seus membros como "activistas", sem especificar. Mas "ambientalistas" também me parece bem.
"Conservacionistas" em português por enquanto é um pouco dúbio, não? Parece que remete para a política...


----------



## joanamcbarata

Obrigada, Aromina, "activista" parece-me uma óptima solução


----------



## Blopa

Oi todo mundo:

*Ambientalista* diz-se de quem luta pelo ambiente.

*Conservacionista* diz-se de quem luta pela conservacao.

Tanto um como o outro sao *ativistas*, como sao também aqueles que lutam pelos direitos humanos, pela nao discriminacao da mulher, por banir as minas antipessoais, etc. etc.

Se o teu texto diz *conservationist*, imagino que é fácil utilizar *conservacionista*.

Esses termos todos sao dos anos '70 (revolucao das flores) mas têm ganho espaco importante nos meios de comunicacao só nos últimos dez anos. E nao se preocupe, meu bom Carfer: Velho é Tutankamon: Você é apenas uma crianca 

Espero que ajude.


----------



## JanioBR

Muito boa a resposta do *Blopa*.

Gostaria apenas de acrescentar o que penso sobre o uso indiscriminado entre as palavras "*conservação*" e "*preservação*" quando aplicadas ao meio ambiente.

Penso que nós, Brasileiros, devemos lutar pela *preservação* da floresta amazônica, ou seja, usá-la racionalmente em benefício dos brasileiros e de toda a humanidade, mas de forma a melhorar o padrão de vida dos brasileiros.
Ao contrário, muitas ONGs, financiadas por capital estrangeiro (de países que já destruíram suas reservas ambientais no processo de industrialização e de enriquecimento), desejam a *conservação* da floresta, mas o objetivo nada tem a ver com o bem estar dos brasileiros, querem é se aproveitar da biodiversidade da Amazônia em benefício deles mesmos e falam até em patentear plantas e animais amazônicas ou produtos derivados destes.

A propósito, no Webster Online Dictionary encontrei:
*Preservationist*: one who advocates preservation (as of a biological species or a historical landmark). 
*Conservationist**:* a person who advocates conservation especially of natural resources.


----------



## almufadado

A _*conservationist*_ (*Conservacionista) *is above all focused in _*maintaining habitats *_as natural as they are, defending the status quo of natural reservations (natural parks and so on). When focused in life-forms collects, preserves and protects all kind of wild life. 

An *Environmentalist (Ambientalista) *struggles for the right balance between human activities and the preservation of the environment.

A _*Preservationist (preservacionista)*_ fights for the preservation of natural habitats, and their ecosystems.


----------



## joanamcbarata

Apesar de ambientalista também não constar do dicionário, parece-me que é uma palavra usada com alguma regularidade, nomeadamente nos meios de comunicação.
Já "conservacionista" (bem como "preservacionista") não me parece nada comum, pelo menos em Portugal.


----------



## almufadado

joanamcbarata said:


> Apesar de ambientalista também não constar do dicionário, parece-me que é uma palavra usada com alguma regularidade, nomeadamente nos meios de comunicação.
> Já "conservacionista" (bem como "preservacionista") não me parece nada comum, pelo menos em Portugal.



Não é comum mas existe. Existe participação Portuguesa de conservacionismo no projecto de recolha de semente de todo o mundo para preservação.

Apesar dos jornais dizerem Ambientalista a torto e a direito,  _qué los ay los ay :
_
"[...]Já o trabalho de Diegues (1994) concluiu que as políticas de delimitação e manejo dos parques 
nacionais e áreas de conservação no País são marcadas, sobretudo, pelas idéias preservacionistas  
baseadas em concepções de uma natureza intocada e não-domesticada. [...]"
de http://www.bocc.ubi.pt/pag/rabelo-desiree-mobilizacao-agenda-21.pdf


----------



## joanamcbarata

Em Portugal, dizia eu. Apesar do endereço ser da UBI, o trabalho está escrito em português do Brasil: "*idéias *preservacionistas". 

Fazendo uma pesquisa no google podemos encontrar de tudo, não significa que esteja correcto, principalmente numa palavra que não está dicionarizada.


----------



## almufadado

joanamcbarata said:


> Em Portugal, dizia eu. Apesar do endereço ser da UBI, o trabalho está escrito em português do Brasil: "*idéias *preservacionistas".
> 
> Fazendo uma pesquisa no google podemos encontrar de tudo, não significa que esteja correcto, principalmente numa palavra que não está dicionarizada.



Por não estar dicionarizada, (_yet!_), não é condição para não existir. Se 

Existem os prefixos e os sufixos, isso é gramatical, logo podes colocar qualquer um deles num verbo ou adjectivo que indicie accção, mas até mesmo a um substantivo "activo" e tens novas palavras. 
Exemplos:

Verbo: "Dramatizar" (palavra que vem da Grecia
 antiga);
Des-dramatizar;
Dramatur - gismos ;
Dramatur -gista (a Dicionarizada é "dramaturgo" no entanto pelo sufixo vê-se que o significado é o mesmo)
A-dramatico.

Desfragmentar - A palavra não existia no léxico corrente até um tipo inventar um sistema para arrumar os ficheiros nos discos rigidos (winchester pt-br).
Havia "fragmentar" que é (o lógico) partir em bocados.

(continua)


----------



## joanamcbarata

Concluindo, Almufadado, acha que preservacionista e conservacionista são palavras comuns em Portugal e que qualquer pessoa perceberia do que se trata?

Obrigada


----------



## Hermodoro

'conservacionista, defensor da conservação das matas e riquezas naturais do país' - Dic. Michaelis)
'ativista' - Que, ou pessoa que é partidária do ativismo. (Idem)
'ativismo' - Doutrina filosófica afim do pragmatismo (Idem)
Estou apenas dizendo que os citados vocábulos figuram no referido dicionário com o significado transcrito.


----------



## joanamcbarata

Obrigada, Hermodoto, mas o que me interessava perceber era se as palavras são de uso corrente em Portugal.


----------



## almufadado

joanamcbarata said:


> Obrigada, Hermodoto, mas o que me interessava perceber era se as palavras são de uso corrente em Portugal.



Não, não são nos meios de comunicação social que optaram pela generalização de "ambientalista".

No entanto, no meio dos Verdes as referências não são "estranhas". Os vocábulos mais antigos e ai mais utilizados para se referir a pessoas interessadas no meio ambiente são "naturalista" e "proteccionista". 

A primeira, como epipeto de quem  se interessa pela natureza, como exemplo o Rei D. Carlos.
A segunda, chavão para refererir os "extremistas" que queriam proteger o Lince da (serra) Malcata, o fundadores de alguns sitios da Rede Natura 2000 entre os quais a serra da Arrábida. Montesinho, Gerês, etc.

Do que se trata aqui no fundo é de uma globalização de termos para caracterizar as actividades ambientalistas.

Se não existe, façamos existir !


----------

